# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Choix d'un GUI

## velight

bonjour  tous. Je suis perdu devant le choix d'un GUI entre PyGTK et PyQT. Au fait, mon souci se situe au fait de savoir lequel des deux est mieux adapt  des projets d'entreprises de grandes envergures . Ensuite, ma seconde proccupation est lequel des deux est le mieux adapt  la cration de jeux vido complexes. Merci pour vos claircissements.

----------


## monnomamoi

Salut,

Pour moi, pyGTK et pyQt peuvent tous deux tre utiliss pour un grand projet.
Tu peux jeter un il au sondage pour voir les avis des dveloppeurs.

Pour un jeu, l c'est autre chose. PyGTK/PyQt peuvent convenir pour des jeux type dmineur ou ttris, mais ils ne sont pas du tout adapts pour des projets complexes. Tourne-toi plutt vers des outils comme Pygame, Soya ou Panda3d (voir ici)

-

----------


## velight

Bonjour.
Je voudrais bien faire quipe avec quelqu'un ou des personnes voulant bien dvelloper une application de gestion avec  PyGTK (et avec PyQT en parralelle si cela est possible), en utilisant MySQL comme base de donnes. Tout cela bien sr avec Python 2.5. Aidons-nous, n'est ce pas une belle prposition?

----------

